# new NREMT curriculum/standards question



## bede17 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm studying for my NREMT EMT exam (recert). I have not "transitioned" from EMT-B to EMT yet, but my impression is that if I take the test next month I will be taking it under the new curriculum. I have been really struggling to find resources that advertise specifically that they are using this new curriculum- I am also having a hard time figuring out which DOT/NHTSA PDF is the correct one to be studying from. Does anyone have any advice about this, and/or can you tell me what national standards are the right ones to be looking at? The one I found online uses the terms EMT-B and not EMT. Does that mean it's not the updated version, or are those terms that the NREMT created for their own use?

thanks!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 17, 2014)

*Hmmmm?*

I am not sure how to answer your question, but I don't believe that the test will encompass any new curriculum until 2016. I think that the two-cycle to convert doesn't end until then and that's when the change should occur. Have you contacted NR?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 17, 2014)

Curriculum changes (NHTSA) has already been made on the test as it has been made and changed in textbooks already (2010 and on). If you have studied from a current textbook, you should do fine, many may have supplemental chapters at the end with the new curriculum addition. 

As one of the testwriters, I can assure you the NREMT only gathers information from the NHTSA  curriculum and the current AHA BLS guidelines. 

As what was mentioned, contact NREMT HQ if you have any questions. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## bede17 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks. I just took my test and passed, but I'm still a little unclear whether I have to take the transition class also. When I asked the NREMT they said I would be transitioned just by taking the test, but it seemed a little unofficial (the person who answered the phone put me on hold while she asked around the office for an answer) so I just wanted to double check. I have a new question for the NREMT office but I've been on hold for over an hour in the course of the several phone calls I have tried to make in the past week.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 17, 2014)

I suggest you talk to your local/state EMS agency for official clarrificiation, (be sure to log time, person, etc). They should give you an official statement, as I know each state has separate regulations and time restraints. 

Best of luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## medicdan (Mar 17, 2014)

bede17 said:


> Thanks. I just took my test and passed, but I'm still a little unclear whether I have to take the transition class also. When I asked the NREMT they said I would be transitioned just by taking the test, but it seemed a little unofficial (the person who answered the phone put me on hold while she asked around the office for an answer) so I just wanted to double check. I have a new question for the NREMT office but I've been on hold for over an hour in the course of the several phone calls I have tried to make in the past week.



If your NREMT card begins with an "E", "A", or "M" you have transitioned, as opposed to a "B", "I", or "P" who has not. I cannot confirm,  however how your state will handle it.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Apr 11, 2014)

Just looked at my card. It has an E and says EMT. I guess I transitioned by PFM.


----------

